# Biken in und um Herzogenaurach, Weisendorf, Reuth und Tanzenhaid



## Sandra (16. April 2017)

Liebe Bikegemeinde,
es hat mich beruflich wieder in die alte Heimat verschlagen. 
Ich wohne daher seit ein paar Monaten wieder in Herzo (Hammerbach).
Nun suche ich in der näheren Umgebung nach geeigneten Wegen (Trails) für mich und mein MTB. 
Hat jemand von Euch ein paar Tipps, wo ich im Birkenbühl und rund um Reuth, Weisendorf und Tanzenhaid geeignetes Terrain finden kann. Gerne Trails mit Spaßfaktor (flowig) und ein wenig technischem Anspruch. 
Für Tipps , Hinweise und Empfehlungen bin ich sehr dankbar.
Gerne auch per PM!
Frohe Ostern


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. April 2017)

direkt neben Reuth gibt/gab es paar trails zur hochstraße hoch bzw. von dort runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (19. April 2017)

DANKE 2nd_astronaut, einen Teil davon habe ich bereits entdeckt und erkundet.
Habe gehofft, dass es evtl. noch ein paar mehr "versteckte Perlen" gibt


----------



## jewadi (8. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin vor 2 Monaten aus beruflichen Gründen nach Oberreichenbach gezogen. Da ich hier weder Leute noch Trails kenne, würde ich mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet der mir die Gegend zeigen kann. Ich bin momentan (noch/nur) auf einem Swoop 170 unterwegs.

VG


----------

